

Brendan Eich's Homepage 15 Years Ago - gingersnap
http://web.archive.org/web/19990128210124/http://people.netscape.com/brendan/

======
sp332
Oh hey, it's the dancing girl gif! [http://contemporary-home-
computing.org/1tb/archives/2466](http://contemporary-home-
computing.org/1tb/archives/2466) The animation isn't actually from Chuck
Poynter [http://contemporary-home-
computing.org/1tb/archives/2559](http://contemporary-home-
computing.org/1tb/archives/2559)

------
FatalLogic
This seems really random. What was the point of posting it now?

I thought I was going to see something strongly relevant to his recent
travails, but I didn't notice anything

I guess... posting this amateurish old page for this particular guy at this
particular moment in time could look a bit like mockery, though I'm sure that
wasn't intentional.

------
bigtex
He says very kind words for Chelsea Clinton:

I think that Chelsea Clinton is the coolest first daughter ever. I've been so
impressed by how she has been able to put all of the Washington scandals
behind her and focus on her studies at Stanford. I've been thinking of
starting a Silicon Valley chapter of the Chelsea Clinton fan-club. Chelsea if
you ever read this send me some mail!

Doesn't sound like the rantings of a die-hard Republican. Maybe he is a
Democrat who just doesn't support gay marriage? Could liberals have been
attacking one of their own?

~~~
muddylemon
I remember running into a couple guys/geeks in the late 90s SV that had a
variation on a fantasy involving them white knighting Chelsea into a torrid
love affair. I think the mocking of her appearance earlier in the decade made
her seem more attainable. Also, she was going to Stanford, so obviously she's
into nerdy dudes.

I specifically recall overhearing a guy giving another advice about where she
might likely appear on campus and at what time. One had a rather detailed plan
for how he'd approach her. It was a weird time.

------
BerislavLopac
What, no Webrings? :)

